# Sgs2 gg htc sensation



## Tobcinio (21. September 2011)

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen htc sensation oder samsung galaxy s2 ?Danke !   Mfg


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. September 2011)

Alle HTC fans schreien HTC und alle Samsungfans Samsung.
Beide sind sehr gute Handys geh in laden und schau sie dir an und spiel bissl rum und Urteile selber.


----------



## McClaine (21. September 2011)

kommt drauf an was du damit machen willst...
welche Prioritäten hast du? Und im Laden ansehen bzw bei Freunden ist die beste möglichkeit das für sich beste herraus zu suchen


----------



## Tobcinio (21. September 2011)

was meinst du genau weil hatte bis jetzt nur ein sony ericsson k800 i ;D


----------



## EnergyCross (21. September 2011)

im handy shop oder einer der großen elektroläden einfach mal hingehen und sich die dinger anschauen. wie sie in der hand liegen, bedienbarkeit und so weiter.

ich persönlich mag HTC nicht so. die HTC Sense oberfläche ist nichts für mich 

hab/hatte bis vor kurzen noch ein Xperia X10, das ist mir aber abgeschmiert  und jetzt kommt ebenfalls ein SGS2 her


----------



## ToPPi (21. September 2011)

Vieles ist Geschmackssache, so fahren viele Personen auf das 1337-Ultra-Amoled Display vom Samsung ab, ich kriege davon allerdings nur Augenkrebs. Beim Gehäuse verhält es sich ähnlich, die Einen stört das Kunststoff Gehäuse vom Samsung, den Anderen ist das egal. Wobei ich mir das Sensation wegen den 768 MB RAM nicht zulegen würde, das ist imo der Fail des Jahres.

Hardware ist beim Samsung besser, die Wertigkeit wahrscheinlich beim Sensation. Sind beides gute Telefone, mir persönlich allerdings zu gross.

Ich finde das Moto Atrix am Besten, weil es nette Features und Top Hardware hat. Ausserdem ist es günstiger und man kann es ganz easy mit einer Hand bedienen. Guck dir die Technischen Daten an, setz Prioritäten und probier die Handys mal aus, nimm sie mal in die Hand und entscheide dann.

Btw. sollten Oberflächen kein K.O Kriterium sein, ich hab z.B. als Erstes den Motoblur Scheiss entfernt, beim Atrix.


----------



## Iceananas (21. September 2011)

Alles wie gesagt Geschmackssache. Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung, und habe zum Sensation gegriffen. Warum? Weil ich das Galaxy vom Design her nicht so schön finde  Die Handys liegen wirklich auf Augenhöhe, und bei den wirklichen Unterschiede gibts keine klare Pros und Contras:

-AMOLED vs. SLCD (AMOLED ist sehr bunt, aber dafür kontrastreich und hat einen perfekten Schwarzwert. SLCD sieht natürlicher aus, hat außerdem eine höhere Auflösung von 960x540)

-Kunststoff vs. Aluminium (Kunststoff = Leicht, Alu = fühlt sich wertiger und stabiler an. Allerdings dient der Rahmen beim Sensation teilweise als Antenne, was sich nicht gerade positiv auf den Empfang auswirkt wenn mans in der Hand hat...)

-TouchWiz vs. Sense (TouchWiz von Samsung sieht einfach altgebacken und einfallslos aus, im Gegensatz zu Sense. Anderen ist Sense zu verspielt mit den ganzen 3D-Animationen. Hier würde ich mich aber nicht festbeißen, gerade in Sachen Software lässt sich recht schnell was ändern, es gibt z.B. Sense ROMs für Galaxy S2, oder Stock Android ROMs für Sensation).

Beim Sensation weiß ich noch, dass manche User über mysteriöse Probleme wie nicht reagierender Touchscreen, Staub unterm Display, Temperatur jenseits von gut und böse etc. berichten. Zum Glück blieb ich von alledem verschont, von daher kann ich davon auch nichts bestätigen. (Bis auf die hohe Temperatur vielleicht, aber die soll beim Galaxy noch viel höher sein , das Alu vom Sensation kühlt ja schnell wieder ab)


----------



## TacTic (22. September 2011)

Was meinst du mit Sense Roms? (nur aus Interesse, weil ich das nicht kenne)

Zu den Displays sei vielleicht noch gesagt, dass die AMOLEDs sehr sparsam sind. Aber wie bereits erwähnt ist die Auflösung nicht so groß wie beim SLCD.

Also alles eine Sache der persönlichen Prioritäten.
Ich würde wohl zum S2 greifen, aber ich bin auch generell ziemlich Samsung affin. Das fing schon vor 8 Jahren mit nem MP3 Player an und ging über PC monitor, Festplatten und Großbild TV. 
Natürlich ist mein Handy auch von Samsung (wave).  xD


----------



## Iceananas (22. September 2011)

TacTic schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Sense Roms? (nur aus Interesse, weil ich das nicht kenne)


 
Muss da bisschen zurückrudern nach etwas mehr Recherche  Man kann für Galaxy S auf jeden Fall Custom ROMs mit Sense Oberfläche aufs Handy flashen, fürs Galaxy S2 scheinen sie noch richtig am Anfang zu sein Sense zu portieren.

Wobei es viele Themes und Mods für das Galaxy gibt, was ein Sense-ähnliches Aussehen recht schnell hinbekommt ^^


----------



## Tobcinio (23. September 2011)

habe mir beide angeguckt und ja die displays sind auch gut nur beim sgs2 wirken die farben ein bisschen unnatürlich weiß echt nicht welches handy ich wählen soll     Danke für eure meinung!?


----------



## Tobcinio (6. Oktober 2011)

habe mich für das htc sensation entschieden


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2011)

gute wahl & viel spass damit


----------



## Tobcinio (6. Oktober 2011)

danke meinst du das war ne gute wahl?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss leider noch bis März 2012 warten.
Werde es mir auch holen.Ich persönlich finde das Sensation Top


----------



## Tobcinio (7. Oktober 2011)

jo ich eben falls


----------



## king_kalle (7. Oktober 2011)

von der optic her würde ich das sgsII nehmen(htc billige gummi/plastik backcover), android haben sie ja beide. sgsII´s touch wizz soll besseren bedienkomfort haben. ich selbs hab das sgsII erst seit einem tag. bin von einem ganz ganz alten handy hin (telefonzellen like, un-bunt, fahrradklingel). is für mich ne mega umstellung. vermisse beim sgs2 bis jetzt nichts. nichtmal der android markt erscheint mir zu klein wie viele sagen. aber soviel geld hab ich garnicht um alle apps zu kaufen und mich dann hin zu stellen: "android market zu klein" XD
sgs2 displayfarben sind veränderlich. kann man also einstellen. sgs2 akku ist um wenige mAh größer.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

Htc verbaut Alu kein Plan mit was du das Grad verwechselst.


----------



## ile (7. Oktober 2011)

king_kalle schrieb:
			
		

> von der optic her würde ich das sgsII nehmen(htc billige gummi/plastik backcover), android haben sie ja beide. sgsII´s touch wizz soll besseren bedienkomfort haben. ich selbs hab das sgsII erst seit einem tag. bin von einem ganz ganz alten handy hin (telefonzellen like, un-bunt, fahrradklingel). is für mich ne mega umstellung. vermisse beim sgs2 bis jetzt nichts. nichtmal der android markt erscheint mir zu klein wie viele sagen. aber soviel geld hab ich garnicht um alle apps zu kaufen und mich dann hin zu stellen: "android market zu klein" XD
> sgs2 displayfarben sind veränderlich. kann man also einstellen. sgs2 akku ist um wenige mAh größer.



Du redest schon einen ziemlichen Stuss: Die Plastikhandys sind die Samsung-Smartphones, als z. B. das SII, HTC verwendet bei fast allen Modellen eine Kombination aus Gummi und Alu (letzteres ist der Großteil)! 

Und dass HTC Sense besser ist als TouchWiz sagt so ziemlich jeder...


----------



## prointhegame (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, dass kann man nicht so pauschal beantworten. Es hängt vom Design ab und ob man einen Hersteller präferiert. Ich finde beide Geräte sind sehr gute Smartphones.


----------



## Tobcinio (7. Oktober 2011)

wie installiert man eig updates auf dem htc sensation?


----------



## Tobcinio (7. Oktober 2011)

ist das sensation eig ziemlich schnell?


----------



## Mistadon (7. Oktober 2011)

Du wirst darauf hingewiesen wenn ein update kommt, dafür brauchst du keine verbindung mit dem pc oder ähnliches 
kannst aber auch manuell auf updates prüfen, das ist in den einstellungen>telefoninfo

das sensation ist nen wirklich gutes handy. ich hatte dieselbe entscheidung wie du, hab aber das sgs2 genommen wegen der farben die ich genial finde


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2011)

king_kalle schrieb:


> von der optic her würde ich das sgsII nehmen(htc billige gummi/plastik backcover), android haben sie ja beide. sgsII´s touch wizz soll besseren bedienkomfort haben. ich selbs hab das sgsII erst seit einem tag. bin von einem ganz ganz alten handy hin (telefonzellen like, un-bunt, fahrradklingel). is für mich ne mega umstellung. vermisse beim sgs2 bis jetzt nichts. nichtmal der android markt erscheint mir zu klein wie viele sagen. aber soviel geld hab ich garnicht um alle apps zu kaufen und mich dann hin zu stellen: "android market zu klein" XD
> sgs2 displayfarben sind veränderlich. kann man also einstellen. sgs2 akku ist um wenige mAh größer.


 
Das mit dem HTC war wohl ein eigentor


----------



## Mistadon (7. Oktober 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> ist das sensation eig ziemlich schnell?


 eins der schnellsten handys der welt, nur wenig langsamer als das sgs2.


----------



## Tobcinio (7. Oktober 2011)

merkt man  denn krass den unterschied?


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

Nö weil beide schnell genug sind


----------



## Tobcinio (7. Oktober 2011)

okee


----------



## Mistadon (7. Oktober 2011)

man wird ihn aber merken. zurzeit gibt es keine richtige möglichkeit die performance solcher handys voll auszunutzen. sogar galaxy on fire 2 THD läuft auf dem SGS2 mit 16x Multisampling flüssig (und es sieht genial aus!).
aber innerhalb kürzerer zeit müssten anwendungen, natürlich hauptsächlich spiele, auf den markt kommen die diese performance ausschöpfen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

DX11 spiele sind heutzutage auch Standart wie alle beim erscheinen von win7 und den DX11 Grakas behauptet haben 
So schnell wird das auch nicht kommen weil Entwickler nicht nur Spiele fürs SGS2 entwickeln sondern schauen das es auf sovielen Geräten wie möglich läuft und die meisten haben noch nen Einkerner.


----------



## Mistadon (7. Oktober 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> DX11 spiele sind heutzutage auch Standart wie alle beim erscheinen von win7 und den DX11 Grakas behauptet haben
> So schnell wird das auch nicht kommen weil Entwickler nicht nur Spiele fürs SGS2 entwickeln sondern schauen das es auf sovielen Geräten wie möglich läuft und die meisten haben noch nen Einkerner.


 
Im Market werden aber immer häufiger zusätzliche Versionen angeboten (meiner Meinung nach wird es dadurch auch unübersichtlich, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) die extra für High-End Geräte gemacht sind, z.B. gibt es 3 Versionen von Reckless Racing (Normal, HD und Play) (ja, unübersichtlich), auf Low-End Geräten wird keine davon angezeigt, aber auf dem SGS2 halt alle und ich glaube schon dass die Play Version einigermaßen fordernd ist.

Und wenn man sich nen bisschen auskennt kann man ja Chainfire draufpacken und Tegra-Spiele mit 16x Multisampling spielen und das ist hart an der Grenze!


----------



## Iceananas (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das Sensation da ist unbedingt Dead Space ausprobieren! Kein spielerischer Glanzstück aber die Grafik ist der Oberhammer 

Auf SGS2 macht das Spiel angeblich Grafikfehler, da das Spiel für Adreno GPUs optimiert ist... Ausprobiert hab ichs nur mit dem Sensation...


----------



## PEG96 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ist es nicht so, dass die GPU des Sensation der des S2 überlegen ist, dafür hat das S2 den besseren Prozi.

Mit Android 4.0 wird doch für alle Geräte GPU-Beschleunigiung für die Oberfläche eingeführt(dass s2 hat das meinen Kentnissen nach jetzt schon), sodass auch das Sensation das bekommen wird und nochmal fixer werden wird, da es ja eine sehr starke GPU hat.

MfG PEG


----------



## Tobcinio (8. Oktober 2011)

okay weißt du wann das update kommt?


----------



## scotschy (8. Oktober 2011)

Also jetzt gebe ich mein Senf dazu 

Die 2 handys sind von der Hardware sozusagen voll identisch das einsige was anders ist ist die Software denn jedes hat zwar die Android Software drauf aber die apps sind natürlich immer an den Hersteller angepasst


Und das sgs2 Display passt sich der Gegebenheiten an also ver und entspiegelt sich selber das macht das HTC nicht dafür ist es mich aus plastig wie das sgs2

Sonst sind Sie gleich und sag Nicht das stimmt nicht habe beide hier ich habe das Sensation und meinebfrau das sgs2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2011)

scotschy schrieb:


> Also jetzt gebe ich mein Senf dazu
> 
> Die 2 handys sind von der Hardware sozusagen voll identisch das einsige was ander ist ist die Software die gleich ist außer die Einzel heiten mit den apps wo jeder Hersteller was anderers macht
> 
> ...



Aus deinem beitrag werde Ich nicht schlau  & das mit der Software was du schreibst was anders ist und dann wieder gleich ist 
Verstehe nur Bahnhof


----------



## scotschy (8. Oktober 2011)

Besser


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

scotschy schrieb:


> Also jetzt gebe ich mein Senf dazu
> 
> Die 2 handys sind von der Hardware sozusagen voll identisch das einsige  was anders ist ist die Software nur die Apostel wo von dem Handy  Hersteller sind sind anderst
> 
> ...



Apostel
Sorry aber das ist ja noch schlimmer hab mich fast bepinkelt vor lachen

Was du meinst ist: 
Das die Hardware bei beiden gleich ist was nicht stimmt weil das SGS2 mehr Takt hat.
Das das Android überall auch gleich ist nur das halt jeder seine eigene Oberfläche drauf macht wie Touchwiz und HTC Sense.
Genauso reagiert das Display des Samsung und wirkt dem Spiegeln bei Sonneneinstrahlung entgegen was bei HTC nicht ist. 
Wobei ich mich frag wie das geht das einzige was alle machen die Displaybeleuchtung voll aufdrehen wenn man es auf Auto hat.


----------



## scotschy (8. Oktober 2011)

Also ich frage mich welchen takt Du meinst haben beide ein dualcore mit 1,2ghz und der rest meinte ich auch so


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ach verdammt stimmt. 
LG und Motorola haben 2x1ghz CPUs.


----------



## PEG96 (8. Oktober 2011)

Es sitzen aber andere Pozis drinn, der eine ein exynos von samsung, bei htc ein qualcomm


----------



## ToPPi (8. Oktober 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Apostel
> Sorry aber das ist ja noch schlimmer hab mich fast bepinkelt vor lachen



Nicht nur du 

Und identisch sind die ganz und gar nicht, nur die Leistung ist auf ähnlichem Niveau. Nach wie vor ein grosser Fail ist imo der Ram des HTC Sensation, allerdings bin ich da noch vom Milestone geschädigt...


----------



## Iceananas (8. Oktober 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Es sitzen aber andere Pozis drinn, der eine ein exynos von samsung, bei htc ein qualcomm


 
Das sind die Namen der SoC, beide verwenden Cortex CPUs.

Wobei im Exynos 2 Cortex A9, und im Qualcomm MSM8620 2 Cortex A8 Kerne stecken. Der einzige Unterschied liegt meines Erachtens in der Fertigungsgröße, also dürfte performancemäßig kein Unterschied da sein.

Die Adreno GPU des MSM8620 dürfte aber etwas stärker sein.


----------



## Mistadon (8. Oktober 2011)

In Benchmarks schneidet das SGS2 etwas besser ab weil die Architektur verbessert wurde. Ist aber soweit ich weiß kein besonders großer Unterschied.


----------



## Iceananas (8. Oktober 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> In Benchmarks schneidet das SGS2 etwas besser ab weil die Architektur verbessert wurde. Ist aber soweit ich weiß kein besonders großer Unterschied.


 
Es liegt auch am RAM, da hat Samsung Vorteile (1GB vs. 768MB, ggb. größere Bandbreite etc.). Von der Rechenleistung nimmen sich beide eigentlich nicht viel.

Synthetische Benchmarks sind außerdem sowieso eine Lotterie, besonders bei Dualcore CPUs. Ich habe mit demselben Handy Abweichungen von über 15%


----------



## scotschy (8. Oktober 2011)

Also am RAM kann es nicht liegen habe in meinem HTC auch 1gb


----------



## PEG96 (8. Oktober 2011)

scotschy schrieb:
			
		

> Also am RAM kann es nicht liegen habe in meinem HTC auch 1gb



Dann hast du aber ein merkwürdiges Gerät. 
Nicht den RAM mit ROM verwechseln.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2011)

Das HTC Sensation hat nur 768MB

Hast du wohl mit Internem Telefonspeicher verwechselt
siehe hier :

HTC Sensation Product Overview- HTC Smartphones


----------



## scotschy (9. Oktober 2011)

Also wen ich ins System geht unter Hardware steht dran 1gb RAM mach morgen mal ein screen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2011)

scotschy schrieb:


> Also wen ich ins System geht unter Hardware steht dran 1gb RAM mach morgen mal ein screen



Bin gespannt


----------



## Tobcinio (9. Oktober 2011)

habe nochmal ne frage ist die auflösung vom samsung galax s2 eig auch noch in ordnung hatte bis jetzt einen ipod 4 g


----------



## PEG96 (9. Oktober 2011)

Sie ist auch ok, die vom Sensation ist aber ca. 25% höher.


----------



## Mistadon (9. Oktober 2011)

Die Auflösung ist vollkommen ausreichend, aber etwas niedriger als beim Sensation. Dafür sind die Farben, sofern man sie nicht unnatürlich findet, der Hammer, was für mich wichtiger ist.


----------



## Tobcinio (9. Oktober 2011)

ist beim angebot auf amazon beim  htc sensation eine 8gb sdhc micro sd card dabei? mfg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> ist beim angebot auf amazon beim  htc sensation eine 8gb sdhc micro sd card dabei? mfg



Soweit ich weiß ist die 8GB SD Card Standardmäßig dabei.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Tobcinio (9. Oktober 2011)

okay


----------



## king_kalle (11. Oktober 2011)

Bin euch natürl nich böse ^^ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54vf5pTslSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


2
Aber bei Minute ~1.50 sieht man die Rückseite, und da ist mehr als 50% UGLIEST PLASTIC ! Zu dem ist das Design die manifestierte Hässlichkeit. Dieses Kameraauge, Die geschwungenen Linien. Für mich sieht das aus wie ne dicke Frau die Bauchtanzt.

und sind wir mal ehrlich.... alle verbauen billigen Plastic Müll, welchen wir Freaks teuer kaufen. Am krassesten sind die mit dem Ei am Phone 
Zudem will irgendwie jeder mit seinem Telefon keinen Fehlkauf gemacht haben, und jeder hier tendiert dazu seine Telefonmarke oder Telefon zu verteidigen.
Letztlich werden die Handys bei einschlägigen Internetportalen unter die Top 2 gewertet. Für mich ist das Samung #1, für manche eher die bauchtanzende Frau.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DnD9F2uQlTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alex0309 (11. Oktober 2011)

@King_Kalle : Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich gut streiten , aber jeder sollte selber wissen , ob er es jetzt schön findet oder nicht.
Außerdem dürfte ich dich darauf hinweisen das , dass Samsung S2 *nur *aus PLastik besteht. HTC hat anseitsweise edles Aluminium genommen. Zwar ist dieses gummi PLastik oder wie auch immer die das im Video gesagt haben wirklich nicht all zu schön , dies macht den Alu touch kaputt.


----------



## Iceananas (11. Oktober 2011)

king_kalle schrieb:


> Aber bei Minute ~1.50 sieht man die Rückseite, und da ist mehr als 50% UGLIEST PLASTIC !


 
Kennst du deine gesamte Welt eigentlich nur aus dem Internet oder was? ^^ Hast du das Teil schon mal angefasst? Das sind gummierte Elemente und kein Billigplastik. Über die Farbwahl kann man sicher streiten aber die Rückseite wirkt weder billig noch minderwertig verarbeitet. Und dass die Rückseite nicht komplett aus Alu ist hat auch einen guten Grund: Metall wirken wie ein Farraday'scher Käfig und der Empfang geht voll in die Hose.

Von daher weiß ich echt nicht worauf du hinaus willst. Ein Tipp von mir ist, dass du mal in ein Laden gehst und dir das Handy mal in echt anschaust, dann kannst du dir ein besseres Bild machen als vor dem Monitor. In Echt sieht das Handy noch ein bisschen anders aus bzw. wirkt anders 

Wenn du wissen willst, wass wirklich ugliest crappy plastic ist, dann empfehle ich dir das LG Optimus Speed auch nochmal genauer anzuschauen 

Fotos von der Rückseite gibts übrigens auch zur Genüge, da hättest du kein Video einbinden müssen um das zu zeigen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2011)

@king_kalle

Ich weiss nicht was dein problem ist und warum du dich an dem HTC wegen der Verarbeitung so hochziehst.
Wenn das Handy dir nicht gefallen sollte,dann ist das ok.
Aber nicht das Produkt so schlecht reden


----------



## DerNachbar (11. Oktober 2011)

Außerdem habe ich das HTC auch ist sehr gut,

Und ist sauber verarbeitet und sieht besser aus wie auf dem Video


----------



## Tobcinio (13. Oktober 2011)

ist saturn ein scheiß laden ey-.- htc sensation wird nicht mehr geliefert und wollten mir das vorführ modell für 400 euro vken man-.-


----------



## Iceananas (13. Oktober 2011)

T-Mobile Filialien dürfen Sensations immer noch haben.

Die bei Saturn sind ja dreist  für bisschen mehr als 400 bekommst du das Teil neu


----------



## Tobcinio (13. Oktober 2011)

so bei amazon bestellt


----------



## Hitman-47 (13. Oktober 2011)

ToPPi schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ein grosser Fail ist imo der Ram des HTC Sensation, allerdings bin ich da noch vom Milestone geschädigt...


 
Mich würde mal ernsthaft interessieren, wieso 768MB RAM so wenig sein sollten. Ich persönlich habe nur 512MB RAM und es reicht übrig, wegen überfülltem RAM hatte ich noch nie Probleme und auch ansonsten ist immer mehr als genügend RAM frei (LG Optimus Speed).


----------



## ToPPi (13. Oktober 2011)

Klar reicht dein Ram noch, das wird in der Zukunft aber sicherlich anders aussehen.

768 MB Ram sind nicht wenig, aber zu dem Preis nicht akzeptabel, die Konkurrenz bietet da einfach mehr fürs gleiche Geld. Zumal HTC schon beim Desire HD letztes Jahr 768 MB Ram verbaut. In meinen Augen eine Frechheit, aber jedem sei seine eigene Meinung gegönnt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> ist saturn ein scheiß laden ey-.- htc sensation wird nicht mehr geliefert und wollten mir das vorführ modell für 400 euro vken man-.-



Und warum wird es nicht mehr geliefert  
Warst du bei Mobilcom


----------



## Tobcinio (13. Oktober 2011)

weil nur noch das beats geliefert wird


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> weil nur noch das beats geliefert wird


 
Tolle aussage  
Bei unserem Saturn hier in der nähe bekommt mann alles drei also das XE & XL und das normale Sensation.


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. Oktober 2011)

ToPPi schrieb:


> Klar reicht dein Ram noch, das wird in der Zukunft aber sicherlich anders aussehen.
> 
> 768 MB Ram sind nicht wenig, aber zu dem Preis nicht akzeptabel, die Konkurrenz bietet da einfach mehr fürs gleiche Geld. Zumal HTC schon beim Desire HD letztes Jahr 768 MB Ram verbaut. In meinen Augen eine Frechheit, aber jedem sei seine eigene Meinung gegönnt.


 
Ich bezweifel doch wirklich, dass in absehbarer Zeit Anwendungen rauskommen die solch einen RAM-Hunger entwickeln. Nebenbei gesagt glaub ich auch kaum, dass man dann noch mit "nur einem Dualcore" diese Anwendungen sauber betreiben kann.


----------



## Iceananas (14. Oktober 2011)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel doch wirklich, dass in absehbarer Zeit Anwendungen rauskommen die solch einen RAM-Hunger entwickeln. Nebenbei gesagt glaub ich auch kaum, dass man dann noch mit "nur einem Dualcore" diese Anwendungen sauber betreiben kann.


 
Ich hätte 1 GB auch gerne gehabt... allein Sense belegt schon gut 500MB bei mir


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. Oktober 2011)

Wtf, wieso verbraucht Sense denn 500Mb? Bei mir ist der Verbrauch vom RAM im Moment ~120Mb, ist Sense so schlampig programmiert? Vor allem sind in den 120Mb auch noch ein paar Apps drin (die häufig verwendeten).


----------



## Iceananas (14. Oktober 2011)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Wtf, wieso verbraucht Sense denn 500Mb? Bei mir ist der Verbrauch vom RAM im Moment ~120Mb, ist Sense so schlampig programmiert? Vor allem sind in den 120Mb auch noch ein paar Apps drin (die häufig verwendeten).


 
Schon mal Sense in echt gesehen? Ist halt sehr aufwändig und schön alles in 3D animiert... Ich merke zwar keine Verzögerungen dadurch aber viel Luft nach oben ist da wirklich nicht...


----------



## king_kalle (15. Oktober 2011)

Hey Jungs ^^ also ich will das HTC nicht unbedingt schlecht reden, ich find es einfach nicht okay, dass man mir sagt "eigentor" etc...; oder dass, das HTC besser verbaut sei. Stimmt halt nicht. Ist einfach mal "Mausgrauplastic". Da gibt es auch nichts drum herum zu reden, Mädels. Das sieht man, das fühlt man, und ich verspreche dir, nach einem Jahr wird am HTC die oberse Gummischicht am Rücken ablösen. Zumindest bei meiner normalen Benutzung ^^ Soviel zum Thema in der Hand halten  ne, Mäuschen? (bitte nicht falsch vesrtehen, ich kenne das von zb. Maus, Auto, etc.)

Nen Handy 32gramm schwerer als das Galaxy machen uns sagen "das is besser verbaut", weil es sich dann vielleicht wertiger anfühlt, ist ein absolut subjektiver Eindruck und muss jeder für sich selbst bewerten.HTC würde sich keine Frau unter den BH oder Slip stecken.

Gott sei Dank kann man mal an der Displaygröße nicht differenzieren. Genauso wie im Prozessor, wobei da aber die Bensches sagen dass es Galaxy mit 5917, und das HTC leider nur mit 4800 Punkten davon kommen. (Antutu bench)

Vellamont (browesersurftest) sagt das galaxy geht mit 930, das HTC nur mit 743 Punkten hervor.

Aber Gott sei Dank können wir uns bei beiden ohne Tegrachipsatz wieder einig werden. Aber dafür Gibt es ja dann Chainfire.

Zurück zum Display: HTC ist einfach blasser als das Samung, das sieht jeder Depp. Jedoch hat es mit 960x540 pixel Auflösung eine größere, als das Galaxy mit 800x480. Was, wenn man das mal ernsthaft vergleicht, aber auch nur bei HD Makroaufkahmen auffällt.

Über so ein Zeug wie Kamera quatsch ich hier mal nicht. Datentechnisch Draw, subjektiv Galaxy vorn.

Arbeitsspeicher beim Galaxy 1GB, HTC nur 768Mbyte, wobei es hier wie mit den CPUs ist, für die Zukunft geplant, mehr als ausreichend.

Interner Speicher HTC 1GB, Samsung 16GB -> Samsung Win.

Akku ist für mich Draw, denn wenn beide das gleiche ziehen würden, wäre der unterschied vielleicht n paar Minuten.
HTC 1520, Samsung 1650mAH

Beide haben MHL möglichkeit. Beim HTC muss man das Kabel, glaube ich, nicht dazu kaufen.

Software, ist für mich mal Draw: Sense 3.0 win für Optic (wär bei mir sowieso alles off wegen dem akku)
Dass HTC, wie Samsung, alle ihre Software Geldmaschinen aufzwingen wollen ist sowieso klar. garkeine Frage (Samsungs Hubs; HTCSense.com watch, locations, navi etc.)
Touchwiz ist schon ganz gut, aber hey, Haarspalterei ist nicht so mein ding, jedes hat seine Eigenarten, letztlich heißen sie alle Kalle mit Vornamen und sind die stärkste im Knast.
Jemand der hier verkehrt, wird sicherlich auch Modds haben, wo garnicht mehr so viel Sense und Wizz drin steckt; soviel zum Thema Software.


Alles auch nachzulesen in einer aktuellen Androidzeitschrift (würd ich aber nie kaufen, PCGH ist viel viel besser


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2011)

Deine probleme möchte Ich nicht haben.
Das du dich so reinsteigerst ist mir unverständlich.
Du redest das Produkt HTC schon wieder schlecht,merkst du das garnicht


----------



## Tobcinio (16. Oktober 2011)

so habe das htc sensation und bin absolut zu frieden wie heißt das app bei android wo man sich sachen die eig was kosten für umsonst bekommt mfg


----------



## ile (16. Oktober 2011)

Hitman-47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wtf, wieso verbraucht Sense denn 500Mb? Bei mir ist der Verbrauch vom RAM im Moment ~120Mb, ist Sense so schlampig programmiert? Vor allem sind in den 120Mb auch noch ein paar Apps drin (die häufig verwendeten).



Welche Sense-Version denn? Bei mir (Desire HD) sind grad 120 MB RAM belegt. Mehr als 768 braucht im Moment noch keiner eigentlich. Zieht nur Strom. 



			
				king_kalle schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht man, das fühlt man, und ich verspreche dir, nach einem Jahr wird am HTC die oberse Gummischicht am Rücken ablösen. Zumindest bei meiner normalen Benutzung ^^



Das stimmt aber einfach nicht! Ich habe seit knapp einem Jahr mein Desire HD, das auch derartiges "Gummiplastik" nutzt. Und da löst sich gar nichts, man sieht noch nicht mal Kratzer!!! Das schaut aus wie neu, ernsthaft! 

Und ich hatte es sehr (!) häufig in Benutzung (Zwei Stürze hats auch schon mitgemacht).

Ich war anfangs auch skeptisch, aber das war völlig überflüssig. Ich kann deshalb nachvollziehen, dass du ähnlich skeptisch bist, aber ohne eigene Erfahrung hier so eine Unwahrheit zu verbreiten ist echt bescheuert!


----------



## Iceananas (16. Oktober 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Welche Sense-Version denn? Bei mir (Desire HD) sind grad 120 MB RAM belegt. Mehr als 768 braucht im Moment noch keiner eigentlich.


 

Ein Blick ins Taskmanager sagt ich hätte c.a. 150MB freier Arbeitsspeicher, also wird der Rest wohl von paar Apps und Sense belegt. Ich habe Sense 3.0 und kann mir schon vorstellen dass das ordentlich RAM verbraucht, vor allem die Wetteranimation, Friends Stream, Locations usw...


----------



## king_kalle (16. Oktober 2011)

Jungs ich bin raus. Ich habe versucht einen, auf Fakten basierenden, Vergleich zu machen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jf1JAeCqv9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



kleines Video als Fazit 

achja... diese Apps sind .apk-Dateien, mit einem "filemanager" werden die installiert. Aber, ab hier ist es dann illegal: wenn du jetzt so eine .apk runterladen würdest und auf dein Handy schieben würdest, und versuchen würdest sie mit dem Filemanager zu installieren.


----------



## Betschi (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es Geschmackssache, ob jemand ein SGS2 oder ein Sensation kauft. Jedes hat seine vor und Nachteile, genau wie AMD vs nVidia. Ich habe mich für ein SGS2 entschieden


----------



## ile (16. Oktober 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Blick ins Taskmanager sagt ich hätte c.a. 150MB freier Arbeitsspeicher, also wird der Rest wohl von paar Apps und Sense belegt. Ich habe Sense 3.0 und kann mir schon vorstellen dass das ordentlich RAM verbraucht, vor allem die Wetteranimation, Friends Stream, Locations usw...



Hmm, ist aber echt krass irgendwie. Im Moment hab ich nur 107 MB belegt bei Sense 2.5. Der Speicherverbrauch von Sense kann sich doch nicht ver-5-facht haben nur wegen so ein paar neuen Effekten?!  
Schau doch mal kurz nach einem Neustart wie viel RAM da belegt ist, würde mich wirklich ernsthaft interessieren (im Hinblick auf zukünftige Kaufentscheidungen).


----------



## Gast12307 (16. Oktober 2011)

warum vergleicht ihr das sgs2 überhaupt mit dem Sensation und nicht mit dem Sensation XE  Freund von mir hatte ein iPhone 3g/3gs ( weiß ich nicht genau) dass trotz Hartplastikhülle nach einiger Zeit Risse auf der Rückseite hatte, nachdem jetzt auch  der Simslot tot ist hat er sich ein Sensation XE gekauft, seine Meinung: super Teil, besser als das iPhone (vll. ist das 4/4s besser, ich finde die auch schön, aber BB ftw <3 )


----------



## Tobcinio (18. Oktober 2011)

habe ein problem habe die aldi internet flat und kann wenn ich unterwegs bin z.B facebook nicht öffnen oder andere apps die internet verbindung brauche kann ich nicht öffnen ( bitte um Hilfe!) nur mobil, mfg !!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceananas (18. Oktober 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Hmm, ist aber echt krass irgendwie. Im Moment hab ich nur 107 MB belegt bei Sense 2.5. Der Speicherverbrauch von Sense kann sich doch nicht ver-5-facht haben nur wegen so ein paar neuen Effekten?!
> Schau doch mal kurz nach einem Neustart wie viel RAM da belegt ist, würde mich wirklich ernsthaft interessieren (im Hinblick auf zukünftige Kaufentscheidungen).


 
Auch nach Neustart ist nur 170mb frei... Allerdings habe ich nie Speicherknappheit bei Apps bemerkt.. ich glaube Sense hat schon ein eigenes Speichermanagement und schaltet nicht benutzte Funktionen aus wenn der Speicher knapp wird. Man merkt manchmal nach dem schließen von apps oder Games wie Sense neu geladen wird.


----------



## Tobcinio (18. Oktober 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> habe ein problem habe die aldi internet flat und kann wenn ich unterwegs bin z.B facebook nicht öffnen oder andere apps die internet verbindung brauche kann ich nicht öffnen ( bitte um Hilfe!) nur mobil, mfg !!!!!!!!



Bitte um eine Antwort!!@@


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> Bitte um eine Antwort!!@@


 
Wie sieht es den aus wenn du daheim bist? Bekommst du da FB auf bzw. deine Apps


----------



## Tobcinio (18. Oktober 2011)

ja das klappt zu 100 prozent


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2011)

Dann würde Ich mal bei ALDI Talk nachfragen.
Weil ein Funkloch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,da du ja noch Telefonieren kannst.


----------



## scotschy (18. Oktober 2011)

Mach das Mobile Internet am


----------



## Tobcinio (18. Oktober 2011)

hab ich doch


----------



## scotschy (18. Oktober 2011)

Die Mobil Daten ein gegeben


----------



## Tobcinio (19. Oktober 2011)

ich will sowieso bald mein anbieter wechseln nur weiß noch nicht so wo die i net flat nicht sooo teuer ist und wo sie gut ist       könnt ihr mich beraten mfg


----------



## Tobcinio (19. Oktober 2011)

ist das htc sensation eig besser als das iphone 4 ?


----------



## Iceananas (19. Oktober 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> ist das htc sensation eig besser als das iphone 4 ?


 
Je nach Sichtweise. Für mich ist das Ding locker eine Klasse besser :p


----------



## Tobcinio (20. Oktober 2011)

kann man eig selbst wenn z.B mein htc sensation sand unterm display hätte könnte man es irgendwie selbst wegmachen bzw rausmacgen Mfg!  Bitte um antwort


----------



## Scroll (20. Oktober 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> kann man eig selbst wenn z.B mein htc sensation sand unterm display hätte könnte man es irgendwie selbst wegmachen bzw rausmacgen Mfg!  Bitte um antwort



kann man bestimmt aber die gefahr das etwas kaputt geht und dus schlimmer machst ware mir das nicht wert, lieber einschicken auf garantie bzw gewahrleistung. denn solltest du etwas dabei falsch machen ist die garantie bzw gewahrleistung auch floten gegangen und du hast ein defektes/beschadigtes handy zuhause.

mfg


----------



## Tobcinio (20. Oktober 2011)

Weiße ich bezahlt 420 Euro für ein ver....... tes Handy und es ist defekt-.-


----------



## Tobcinio (20. Oktober 2011)

Aber das ist so winzig bestimmt sehen die das gar nicht und wann bekommt man es wieder wenn man es einschickt per amazon?


----------



## Scroll (20. Oktober 2011)

wielange das dauert weis ich leider nicht, denke mit 1-2 wochen darf man bestimmt rechnen allerdings ist das nur sehr sehr grob gesagt, geht bestimmt auch schneller

mfg


----------



## Tobcinio (20. Oktober 2011)

dann schicken die mir nen neues und auch wieder fail und da sgs2 will ich nicht haben die auflösung ist ******* haben die alle mängel? und sehen die die mängel überhaupt?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2011)

Hast du nicht noch ein Thread laufen wegen 
*Probleme mit dem htc sensation *

Welcher Thread ist den jetzt aktuell


----------



## Tobcinio (20. Oktober 2011)

beide.noch ne stelle gefunden so angepisst ey -.-  und können die das denn überhaupt sehen ob  da was hinter is weil ich sehs ja


----------



## ile (21. Oktober 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nach Neustart ist nur 170mb frei... Allerdings habe ich nie Speicherknappheit bei Apps bemerkt.. ich glaube Sense hat schon ein eigenes Speichermanagement und schaltet nicht benutzte Funktionen aus wenn der Speicher knapp wird. Man merkt manchmal nach dem schließen von apps oder Games wie Sense neu geladen wird.



Echt krass, dann sind die 768 MB echt ein bisschen wenig...


----------



## Tobcinio (22. Oktober 2011)

ist das sgs2 eig ein hamma gerät und wie sieht das mit display und verarbeitung aus ?Mfg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2011)

Anm besten gehst du in ein Handy Shop in deiner nähe und schaust dir das Gerät an
Ich halte persönlich nicht viel was die Verarbeitung betrifft.Ansonsten ist das Handy gut.
Also ab in den Laden und dein eigenes urteil bilden


----------



## Tobcinio (22. Oktober 2011)

besser als ein undichtes display beim sensation


----------



## Tobcinio (24. Oktober 2011)

was kostet im moment das sgs2 bei saturn ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2011)

mal bisschen selber nachschauen 
kuckst du hier :

Galaxy S II I9100 noble-black - - Saturn - geil ist geil


----------



## Tobcinio (24. Oktober 2011)

danke


----------

